# Question about Amazon Fire TV



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Yesterday I watched Fire Tv.  When the movie ended I hit my remote to go back to regular tv.  To my horror my tv was on analog and channel 3 instead of HDX and channel 4.  I had to get a neighbor to get my regular tv back on. Mi have had fire tv for a couple of months now.  I bought it in July.  When I changed the settings I go from I , 12 is DVD and 13 is fire tv.  Did this happen to anyone else.  I have been
N afraid to watch fire tv.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, geniebeanie--

I'm going to move this to our new "Anything Else Amazon" forum, where the Fire TV discussions are now taking place!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So, to be clear, when I go from Fire TV to regular TV (cable), I use the remote that I got from the cable company, or the one from my TV, and switch input.

On my TV, there are several choices--HDMI1, HDMI2, Composite and TV.  My cable is plugged into HDMI1 (and I've renamed it "Cable" using the MENU functions for the TV, and my Fire TV Stick is plugged into HDMI2, which I'll probably rename Fire TV.  If I switch to TV, it doesn't work.

How are you switching from Fire TV to your regular TV?

Betsy


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I use the TV remote, imput HDM1 1?? Which is the cable setting.  DVD is HDMI 12. Fire TV is HDMI 13.  I never had any problems since I bought it in July.  Usually just go between the setting.  Any suggestions on how to avoid this in the future.  I really enjoy Fire TV and Netflix.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's hard to say, since I didn't see what you did and every TV is different.  If it had happened to me, I would assume I had hit the wrong button by mistake....

My remote has an "input" button.  I just push that repeatedly until the right input is selected.

Betsy


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Pretty sure that I hit the right input setting.  I have comcast cable and I think they do not like anything outside of their service on the TV.  They are horrible. Thank you Betsey for your help.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I would try it again a few times and see if it happens again--maybe when you know your neighbor is home.   It really does sound to me like you got onto the wrong input somehow....

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

How does the cable company know what else you have plugged into your TV?  I am like Betsy.  It sounds like you just clicked the wrong input.  Which is easy to do.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I only suggest it because I've done it often enough.   I've made ALL the mistakes. 

But I also agree Comcast is horrible.  Haven't they changed their name to Xfinity?  Or is that just around here?

Betsy


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I think they use both names.  I wish we would get another cable company in South Jersey.  They have no other company to go against.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

We have Comcast/Xfinity, and we don't find it horrible. We have their digital boxes on 3 TVs, along with Rokus on most of them, and a Fire Stick on one. Play Netflix ALL the time, switch back and forth all the time. If your TV switched to the wrong channel, that's not Comcast's fault. It would have absolutely nothing to do with Comcast. It is dependent on your TV and your remote.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, we have Comcast as well, and don't have a problem. We have TiVos on both TVs.  Actually have more trouble getting Amazon content through the TiVo than Xfinity stuff. It actually works best to order it via the computer and send it to the TiVo and then find and play it.  But, really, that has to do completely with TiVo!

I like that with the 'Video on Demand' we can, a couple of days after a show has aired, watch the replay for free via that service. Comes in handy when the news people pre-empt or delay stuff because of events.  Or if the football puts things even farther back than I have built in.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not to make this a thread about Comcast....(and yes, I played a part in that!)


Betsy


----------

